# [SOLVED] [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

My friend brought me his desktop--Sony VAIO--because it was loaded with adware. Did a clean reinstall of XP Pro w/ SP2. Because my room is not where the router is located, I installed the Belkin Wireless G Network Adapter (WPA/WPA2 compatible). It would not connect at all, and that's after manually typing in every letter of every credential. Even after enabling Wireless Zero Configuration, same result.

Finally, I decided to completely remove all encryptions of any kind just to see if it would connect. IT IS STUCK AT "AUTOMATIC" AND WILL NOT BUDGE.

When I view the wireless networks available, my network is picked up at full strength but it won't connect.

Is there something I'm doing wrong or is there something I'm missing?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

Is the router network mode selected at least 'G' ?


----------



## phuz (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

stupid question, but did you do a "repair" on the wireless connection?
also at the command prompt you can do a ipconfig /flushdns to remove old entries (which should be taken care of during the repair)

you don't have any encryption (wep or wpa) installed? no mac filtering? COMPLETELY unsecured?
if you temporarily connect to the router with a ethernet cable, does it get an IP?


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

I've run the repair many times, still get the same result.

I've flushed the DNS manually in the Command Prompt and even checked tried ipconfig /all just to see if I've missed anything. Still nothing.

No MAC filtering and no encryption. Would enabling/disabling SSID broadcast play any part in why I don't have a connection? I mean, I know my wireless network's name, key, and all essential credentials. My laptop connects wireless with no issue.

I tried sharing my laptop's Internet connection with my buddies desktop via Ethernet but now when I go into his *Network Connections*, the _Local Area Connection_ is now missing!

What is going on here??? It's like I have a possessed desktop!


----------



## phuz (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

its hard to diagnose since you said there was a bunch of adware. run something strong like vipre, malwarebytes, superantispyware, or an online scan like bitdefender. i'm guessing something took control of the networking.


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

Here's the log after running HiJackThis:
==============================
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:05:27 PM, on 1/10/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
G:\Computer Repair\Cleaners\HiJackThis.exe

O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Belkin Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe

--
End of file - 1480 bytes


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

re-Run the commands in the Command Prompt: Type* ipconfig /release* and hit enter. then *ipconfig /flushdns* and ht enter. Now* ipconfig /renew* and hit enter.Post the results of *ipconf /all *here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

Hi DaveyJake,

I see that the O/S is Windows XP with SP2. Please wired it directly to the router, download SP3, then followed by Windows Updates.
Uninstall the wireless network adapter driver, download the latest driver for it and reinstall it.

Please let us know.


----------



## irdaneel (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

Another silly but possible thing to check. Is your DHCP server turned on in the router?


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

OK, so after reformatting (again) and moving the computer into the room where the router is located and connecting via ethernet cable, I've installed *every* update from Microsoft and every update from esupport.sony.com. Unfortunately, the problem of not being able to connect wirelessly is still occurring. At the time of this post, I've had to re-enable my router security settings to WPA2 just because of it being daytime. I've manually added my network and made sure that it has WPA2-PSK security, and I've manually typed in my key. Still, the wireless network stays at _Automatic _and fails to connect. Here's the latest HiJackThis log: 
=============================================
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:29:24 PM, on 1/16/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = Microsoft Windows Update
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1295109732781
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B935C24F-4060-4824-94BE-B47A9DBF15EF}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 4025 bytes


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

Figured everyone might need to see this. Here are the results of my _*ipconfig /all* _command:
===============================
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\_USERNAME_>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : <FRIEND'S DESKTOP>
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-0C-5F-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
68.238.64.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 16, 2011 1:36:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 17, 2011 1:36:33 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-84-E8-D2


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: [moved]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

*IGNORE POST #10, MY PREVIOUS HIJACKTHIS LOG. *This is my most recent one as of 2 minutes ago:
=====================
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:50:59 PM, on 1/16/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = Microsoft Windows Update
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1295109732781
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 3734 bytes


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED]Can't Connect to My Unsecured Wireless Network*

Just wanted to let everyone know that I was FINALLY able the wireless networking problem! After reinstalling the drivers and resetting the router, EVERYTHING CONNECTED TO ONE ANOTHER AND THE WIRELESS WAS UP AND GOING!

Just wanted to thank all of you who helped me with your advice! I owe you guys one!


----------

